

uniVocity-parsers 1.3.0 is here with some useful new features - jbax
http://www.univocity.com/blogs/news/15989312-univocity-parsers-1-3-0-is-here-with-some-useful-new-features

======
jbax
Contributions are welcome. Especially additions to:

1 - the set of supported annotations ([https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-
parsers/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-
parsers/tree/master/src/main/java/com/univocity/parsers/annotations))

2 - our implementations of RowProcessor
([https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-
parsers/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-
parsers/tree/master/src/main/java/com/univocity/parsers/common/processor))

Thanks for supporting our project!

